# Melting Ice on a pond



## ArTurf (Jan 23, 2015)

What would be a good product to melt a hole in ice on water with minimal harmful environmental effects? I was thinking along the line of a liquid product sprayed out of a backpack. I'm new to ice BTW.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ice auger.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ice auger.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Brake the ice is the only way


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just don't brake the ice auger. You won't get far


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A auger or salt are options

Use a chain saw to cut a hole in the ice 
5'x5'. And drop in a bubbler for aerating ponds for fish and fowl 
They also use them to keep water open around boats. 


This will keep a large area. Open


----------



## ArTurf (Jan 23, 2015)

I need the hole larger than an ice auger. I've seen the circulating devices but they require a power source which would not be available. 

Any other ideas? The liquid ice melt products wouldn't work?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Chainsaw...


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

How thick is the ice in Arkansas this year anyways?

What exactly are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Salt+fresh water doesn't seem like a good idea. Get all the government goons rialed up.

Cutting it out is about all you can do in my opinion.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ArTurf;1936174 said:


> I need the hole larger than an ice auger. I've seen the circulating devices but they require a power source which would not be available.
> 
> Any other ideas? The liquid ice melt products wouldn't work?


then you get a longer extension cord, a generator
or go solar with a battery.

or your going crazy every few days cutting ice.
and cutting thin ice can be a sinking proposition.

or get a Govt surpluse icebreaker and drive it around your pond


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

January

average maximum temperature 50
average minimum temperature 33

February

average maximum temperature 54
average minimum temperature 35

how thick could it be?

a bubblier would only need to run over night by the looks of your balmy temps.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Build a fire on the ice?

Hair dryers? 

Torpedo heaters? 

20 gallons of kerosene? 

Pallets on fire? 

Hovering helicopter?

Napalm?

Harrier jet? 

I have lots more.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Your conventional fire may go out, better use Thermite


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;1936313 said:


> Your conventional fire may go out, better use Thermite


But then he would have his hole.

White phosphorous?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

C4 would create a hole in the ice.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Need to think out side the box Archimedes death ray is needed here


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;1936356 said:


> Need to think out side the box Archimedes death ray is needed here


I thought I was...............until you jumped in. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A wood boiler or geo thermal
flood the pond ice with hot water.


or a 
A parabolic reflector.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I'm pretty sure if you drive a skid steer on it will make a hole & Mark can tell you how to get out! lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

extremepusher;1936374 said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure if you drive a skid steer on it will make a hole & Mark can tell you how to get out! lol


You know I thought about going there but I didn't.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh boy...it's getting deep in here now.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

John_DeereGreen;1936418 said:


> Oh boy...it's getting deep in here now.


That's what Mark said.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;1936421 said:


> That's what Mark said.


Lmao on that one.....wow


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1936425 said:


> Lmao on that one.....wow


I know, I've let them pass for a few years as it happened when 
Jesus was still in diapers.
But, it was right there . For the picking.

Cut the ice like mentioned , then throw it in a snow-dragon .

Thermonuclear? Maybe hydrogen so it's not to big.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

extremepusher;1936374 said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure if you drive a skid steer on it will make *a hole* & Mark can tell you how to get out! lol





1olddogtwo;1936380 said:


> You know I thought about going there but I didn't.





John_DeereGreen;1936418 said:


> Oh boy...it's getting deep in here now.





SnoFarmer;1936421 said:


> That's what Mark said.


Funny you should use those words. They fit all of you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I was trying to be respectful unlike a few bad apples.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

your just full of ideas this morn Mark, must have got a good sleep. Really need to know more about what your doing for best options OP


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

also if anyone wants to fill me in more about Mark & his skid I'd love to hear a story.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;1936470 said:


> Funny you should use those words. They fit "*a FIT" *all of you.


If your going to play that way ,:laughing:
So does your post.:waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BC Handyman;1936489 said:


> also if anyone wants to fill me in more about Mark & his skid I'd love to hear a story.


In all fairness, mark can tell the story.

It's Good.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The "hot air" form this thread alone should have melted him a big ole hole by now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;1936471 said:


> I was trying to be respectful unlike a few bad apples.


You misspelled apples.

Back on topic, how much ice is there on this pond in Arkansas? Greg posted average temps, doesn't seem like there would be very mulch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BC Handyman;1936489 said:


> also if anyone wants to fill me in more about Mark & his skid I'd love to hear a story.


No, they don't.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1936518 said:


> You misspelled apples.
> 
> Back on topic, how much ice is there on this pond in Arkansas? Greg posted average temps, doesn't seem like there would be very mulch.


Mulch...........

Think you mean "much"


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

extremepusher;1936374 said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure if you drive a skid steer on it will make a hole & Mark can tell you how to get out! lol


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;1936549 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


See previous comment aboot a hole.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you do end up using a chain saw, be sure to take the bar oil out or you'll cloud up the hole.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

park an excavator there and every morning break it up!....they do have pond pumps that work off a small windmill


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

How about a bucket of steam or two . Love the skid steer method also .


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1936310 said:


> Build a fire on the ice?
> 
> Hair dryers?
> 
> ...


How about magnesium? I hear that works well


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

peteo1;1938218 said:


> How about magnesium? I hear that works well


What the heck was I thinking?

Great idea.


----------



## ArTurf (Jan 23, 2015)

SnoFarmer;1936289 said:


> January
> 
> average maximum temperature 50
> average minimum temperature 33
> ...


True those may be averages but we have cold spells with single digit temps and highs not above freezing, ice can be say 1 1/2" at times.


----------



## ArTurf (Jan 23, 2015)

1olddogtwo;1936230 said:


> How thick is the ice in Arkansas this year anyways?
> 
> What exactly are you trying to accomplish?


Melt a spot to duck hunt.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.thepondconnection.com/subsurfacebubblers/solaraerationsystems.html

http://www.ecovantageenergy.com/catalog/items/item2178.htm


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

huummm, didn't your duck season close today?,


----------



## ArTurf (Jan 23, 2015)

SnoFarmer;1938976 said:


> huummm, didn't your duck season close today?,


Yes, just thinking about next year


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1936313 said:


> Your conventional fire may go out, better use Thermite


Fire burn ontop of ice no problem. We have alot of them each winter.



ArTurf;1939111 said:


> Yes, just thinking about next year


Stop shooting them so they stay and keep it open.
Or find anything that can create current. The moving water won't freeze with the temps you have.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ when we were kids we would go out in the winter and have a bonfire on the beaver ponds,
Knock down the dead trees let the dogs run and have a few.

We never melted a hole in the ice using wood unless you 
Put it in a 55 gal drum.

And by the time we got to thermite thei thread had all ready
Jumped the trackThumbs Up


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

1/4 stick of dynamite would do wonders


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Randy's hot dog cooker?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnowFakers;1939496 said:


> Randy's hot dog cooker?


Close the thread, we have a wiener!!!!!!!!!

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.gifbin.com/983784


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Ha Ha Ha , that is one of " watch this ' moments . :laughing:


----------



## Upper5percent (Dec 28, 2008)

Use a truck...








and if you need a bigger hole, then use two trucks...









http://www.willistonobserver.com/photos-lake-iroquois-ice-accident-ice-safety-tips/


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

leolkfrm;1936780 said:


> park an excavator there and every morning break it up!....they do have pond pumps that work off a small windmill


This is the solution. Pond aerator powered by a windmill. They sell kits for about $1800. Simple to install. What exactly are you doing? I have experience in this field.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

ArTurf;1939111 said:


> Yes, just thinking about next year


So, any thoughts about this year?

Mark had a few thoughts and their is a sub for sale on CL.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=131993&page=153


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How much liquid deicer will it take to melt an acre of pond ice?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

SnoFarmer;2054069 said:


> How much liquid deicer will it take to melt an acre of pond ice?


Snow what are you trying to accomplish? Are there fish in the pond? If there are, only sodium chloride (non iodized) is fish safe. The amount you will need to melt that much ice will most definitely kill everything in the pond.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ArTurf;1938893 said:


> Melt a spot to duck hunt.


Ha... That is the only GOOD reason I can think of to melt ice on a pond!!!

I use a 2" trash pump and pump the water on to the surface... keep the pump on shore... not from stupid experience just saying...


----------

